# Perch Party New Date 1-29-2011



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The party had been rescheduled for the 29th of January.
There should be a good 6" of safe ice by then.

I hope that everyone will still be able to attend on that date.
Thanks for your support in this,
Grandpa D.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

My son and I want to go, we're trying to find some equipment from family members that we could use for the day. It will only be my second time fishing from the hard deck and my son's first. Hope we can get there and get into some fish.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

You will be welcome to use my armstrong powered auger and all you need is some hooks and worms and a spin cast or any other kind of rod. I can help set you up if you can't find anything. If youre lucky my son might let you use his sponge bob rod!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

The wifey and I will be there......had a blast last year!! I also have a power auger if anyone needs holes...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

+3 on the use of equipment.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will be there.


... and so will we ...  

... now what about .45 :O•-: -Ov- ... >>>>>>>> :shock: -~|- :shock: <<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there.
> ...


Someone better bring a camera. :shock:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

If PRO goes I'm there.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I will take plenty of pics...I am kind of a camera *****!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> ... now what about .45 :O•-: -Ov-


Way too far ahead for me to make plans...maybe / maybe not, we'll see what happens.

FYI....A little secret I can tell........I know GrandpaD _loves_ Starbucks hot chocolate... :O--O:


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Where is this perch party?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

pine view


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be there, I am glad it got moved later in the month, my birthday is the 15th of Jan so I'm sure I'd have other things going on. I am really looking forward to getting out to Pineview, it is the closest Res. to me and I never have fished it. Pretty stupid I guess but during the summer it just has way to much boat traffic!! Really I am getting into ice fishing so I can fish Pineview! Can't wait to meet you guys!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will do my best to be there and hoping that the ice is thick enough for the snowmobiles


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

ya, me too....still


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll bring a jug of starbucks coffee for Grandpa if he gives me some tips for pulling in some perch!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'll bring a jug of starbucks coffee for Grandpa if he gives me some tips for pulling in some perch!!


Hot Chocolate for me please. [see .45's post]


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring a jug of starbucks coffee for Grandpa if he gives me some tips for pulling in some perch!!
> ...


You got it


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Excited to be a part of this. I will certainly be there


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

Is the perch party free? And which part of pineview is the party?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's free and all are welcome.
Fish where ever you want.
I will be at the North side of Cemetery Point.
Others will be at Browning Point and the Narrows.

To get us all together for the raffle drawings we will be going to Chris's Cafe in Huntsville at 1:00pm.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I may be there with the old man, not certain, but will certainly make an effort to get there, just to see Pro on the ice may be worth it.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, I'm commiting myself to this, I got some gear now. I'll just have to find one of you with an auger that I might be able to use to get some holes drilled. My son and I are looking forward to this.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are more than welcome to use my hand auger and fish near me if you would like. Short guy with a full white beard and will be with two 16 year olds. North side of cemetary point, probably not too far out from the rocks on the east end.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in. I'll drag a couple of funny looking fellers with me as well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will also be in the same general area as Bears Butt.
I will have a power auger with me.
I'm bringing a fish finder and anyone that would like to see how a finder works for ice fishing is welcome to stop by.
I'll also be happy to show people some tips for ice fishing.

Just look for the old fat man with the Red chair fishing on the North side of Cemetery Point and that should be me.

PS,
Don't let Bears Butt talk you into playing a game where you bet quarters on fish caught.
He will take all your money! :O•-:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm certainly in. I've got a couple of buds that will be hittin the ice for the first time, if they can make it. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Now Grandpa D, I don't sucker folks into playing that game. I will at least let them know the rules before the game begins.

For all of you: The gang I fish with like to bet quarters on the "next fish caught", a pretty simple little game. Any fish, the next through the hole gets a quarter from the others who are playing the game.

When the fishing is really fast, we play a game called "Lead Dog"...the same person needs to catch 2 (two) fish in a row before anyone else catches one in order to get the quarter.

Lead Dog can really get intense when there are 3 or more playing the game. Lots of yelling and screaming and jumping around. It has even caused some to brandish knives and cut lines. All in the name of fun!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

poiboy said:


> Well, I'm commiting myself to this, I got some gear now. I'll just have to find one of you with an auger that I might be able to use to get some holes drilled. My son and I are looking forward to this.


i will be somewhere up there with my gas auger your more than welcome to use it i will be on the radio as stated by grandpa D i will be there with a red quickfish shelter either the three or the 6 man and hopefully the snowmobiles (i hate blowing my back out dragging the sled around on the ice) and if i have the sleds i could also help get gear on the ice also


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

I need to borrow an auger, and i'll just be around north cemetary point and ask one of you to use one if thats ok. OH! And also, what bait is working best for the perch out at Pineview? :?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> It has even caused some to brandish knives and cut lines. All in the name of fun!


That is awesome! :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For jigs try Atomic Ants, Rat Finkies, Ratsos and Gizzy Bugs.
For bait, try Wax Worms, Meal Worms and Perch Meat.
Four pound line is a good choice on any reel.


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone bring a grill or fry pan... I need some one to teach me how to fillet, with all my knife experience it's still something i never learned.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

If it's anything like filleting a crappie, you won't have any trouble mastering it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> Anyone bring a grill or fry pan... I need some one to teach me how to fillet, with all my knife experience it's still something i never learned.


Check out this video...


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll be there... doin' my best to take all of Bears Butt's quarters! (I'm not much of an ice fisherman, but quarters are good incentive)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'm in. I'll drag a couple of funny looking fellers with me as well.


I can only imagine what that will look like....

Tree..... -/|\-

His friends...... :EAT: -_O- -|\O- -O,- *\-\* **O** *-HELP!-* :\Ou:

p.s.....Tree is slowly catching up to me...


----------

